

Electric Audi A2 with 375 Miles Range on 6-Minute Charge - danielnicollet
http://www.salem-news.com/print/16354

======
byoung2
_Apparently, when connected to a generous enough power supply, the batteries
can recharge in just six minutes._

I wonder how generous of a power supply that would be. The Tesla Roadster has
a 110/120V "emergency" charger, a 220/240V "home" charger, and I believe there
are plans for 440/480V "public" chargers in the works.

The emergency charger takes 48 hours to do a full charge (120V 15A), and the
home charger about 4 (240V 90A). In theory the public charger should do it in
1 hour (assuming 480V 180A). This "generous" Audi charger sounds like it will
have some serious juice flowing through it.

------
marklabedz
Does anyone know if the lithium metal polymer (LMP) battery technology is
useful in other spaces, such as personal electronics? For a long time, we've
been hearing that batteries are a key limiting factor for a variety of
electronics.

------
danielnicollet
full article with pic: [http://green.autoblog.com/2010/10/27/converted-
audi-a2-claim...](http://green.autoblog.com/2010/10/27/converted-
audi-a2-claims-new-electric-vehicle-distance-record-3/)

